# Wanted - Tricep Bar, Attachments On The Cheap



## RowdyBrad (Jun 22, 2012)

I work out at a home gym and I am trying to get some more stuff together so the boy and his friends can lift a little here as well.

I am looking for unused or unwanted bars or cable attachments at a good price. Must be shippable, otherwise I'd try to get a shrug trap bar lol. Anyone got anything?


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry, don't have any but HOLY HELL AT YOUR AVATAR!!!! WTF??? HAHAHA!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha. Surprised me. POB had a nice new avatar to show off so I volunteered. I didn't know it was a picture of me with my shirt off.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 22, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I didn't know it was a picture of me with my shirt off.


BWAHAHA!!! classic!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

Craiglist in your area no shipping


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 8, 2012)

I know I'm a little late, but Craigslist for sure. If you keep watching good deals will pop up. You just got to hop on them when they do. Otherwise you could talk to some used equipment places to see if they ship (Don't know if they have Play It Again Sports in Oregon but all their stuff is about half retail price). I got a home gym as well and damn the stuff is expensive when you start to add it all up. Good luck.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Go put a wanted add on craig's list... Something will turn up.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry for a lete reply as well but i am fond of ebay myself as craigslist is so full of scammer, today i found some good attachments from a guy that goes by:  barbellsusa 

and he has stuff on the cheap! gonna buy some stuff from him really soon! ,ight grab me a glute ham raise for about 180, hopefully thats not too expensive,

also look for gyms going out of business or just upgrading their equipment! always nice as well!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice.

All about looking around, there will be an olypic trap bar for 120 and the next guy is 300. I have had luck with ebay and craigslist. Just got a pro and hex dumbbell set 1's-90's for 300 bucks lol. Over 2k pounds of weight.


----------



## Hamilton (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha. Surprised me. POB had a nice new avatar to show off so I volunteered.





----------------------------
Gaining Truth of Life From TVs --- Criminal Minds Season 7 DVD, Just Enjoy Yourself for Fun!


----------

